
Ask HN: How do you save your reference data? - methochris
Say some code snippet or instructions for doing something, workflow for common tasks, notes to yourself while researching, or anything you might want to come back to,  what is your process for saving and recalling this information later?
======
PaulHoule
Wiki on Github (particularly for runbook stuff.) Onenote.

